# swinging 12mm steel ball shot....



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

AT LAST!...you can see me in the mirror  ...


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice shooting !!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, congrats.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Well done!!! The new setup looks great. I see all kinds of great shots in your future.

Todd


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Excellent shot BPR!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dern it!!! Another smart alecky young punk showing me up ... :rofl:

Great shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> Dern it!!! Another smart alecky young punk showing me up ... :rofl:
> 
> Great shooting!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Its the golden oldies we learn the trade off my friend


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Won't be to long and you'll be legend!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

LOL....

No worries there.

Just sharing videos and enjoying myself.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

great shooting! Nice looking rabbit for dinner too!


----------

